# Convert from M-1 to B-2 visa within the US possible?



## ivastoya (May 8, 2012)

I have been in the US for the last 8 years. First I had an F-1 student visa and now I'm on an M-1 student visa, which will expire in December 2012. After that, I would like to travel a bit in the US before returning home to Europe. So my question is, can I apply for a tourist visa (B2) from within the US?


----------



## twostep (Apr 3, 2008)

You have 30 days after finishing your program. I have never heard of applying and being granted a B2 in the US. Please let us know what you find out.


----------



## Davis1 (Feb 20, 2009)

you can file a I-539 and try to change your status but after 8 years in the US 
your really have stretched the welcome


----------



## ivastoya (May 8, 2012)

Yes I researched this I-539 form. I'm not sure if they would approve a change from a student visa to B-2. I researched a lot about this on the Internet but found nothing, nobody who has been successful in doing that. So I don't know if this would work at all. Also, once I do that and are denied, it may be more difficult in the future to get another visa, I assume. But I also don't know. So I don't know yet if I will do that or not. Probably not. As far as stretching the welcome, well, I have paid thousands of dollars in tuition and also I worked here for a few years (CPT and OPT) and paid thousands of dollars in taxes. So I wouldn't quite call it like that. Had I done the same thing in another industrialized country, such as Australia, New Zealand, etc. I would have already earned my residency permit many times.


----------



## ivastoya (May 8, 2012)

I decided to go ahead and file form I-539 to change my status to visitor (B-2). Will post here if I was successful.


----------



## twostep (Apr 3, 2008)

ivastoya said:


> I decided to go ahead and file form I-539 to change my status to visitor (B-2). Will post here if I was successful.


Thank you for letting us know. Good luck!!!


----------



## ivastoya (May 8, 2012)

I have started filling out the paperwork (I-539) and was wondering if it may be a good idea to already purchase a one-way airline ticket to prove my departure intent. I saw most airlines have crazy ticket prices if you purchase a one-way ticket. The only airline with reasonable one-way fares I found is Air New Zealand. So I was thinking to buy a ticket already and include that with my application to change my status from student to visitor. Now I'm wondering for what date I need to purchase the ticket. For a date in July, when my M-1 status expires, or for a date in November, when my planned vacation ends (in case my change of status to B-2 is approved)? I saw that the air fare to November costs half as much. So I would prefer to purchase a ticket for November and then change it to an earlier date in case my application is not approved. But is this the best thing to do?


----------



## ivastoya (May 8, 2012)

An update regarding my situation. My change of status application was denied 2 days ago. I just saw it online in the case status check. I haven't received the letter yet, so I don't know the reason. The reason why I wanted this change of status from M-1 to B-2 was to take a vacation after the completion of my studies. My I-94 expired already. So now I don't know how long I will be given to leave the country. Does anyone here know? How long do they grant you after they deny the I-539? I read somewhere that one must leave right away. But it will take me at least a few days to book my flight and throw away my remaining furniture.


----------



## Davis1 (Feb 20, 2009)

ivastoya said:


> An update regarding my situation. My change of status application was denied 2 days ago. I just saw it online in the case status check. I haven't received the letter yet, so I don't know the reason. The reason why I wanted this change of status from M-1 to B-2 was to take a vacation after the completion of my studies. My I-94 expired already. So now I don't know how long I will be given to leave the country. Does anyone here know? How long do they grant you after they deny the I-539? I read somewhere that one must leave right away. But it will take me at least a few days to book my flight and throw away my remaining furniture.


you will be required to leave pretty quickly ..but for future visits
get out ASAP if they think you dragged it out.. you will not be getting another visa 
in the future


----------



## ivastoya (May 8, 2012)

In my denial notice they didn't tell me how quickly I have to leave. They only said I have to depart the United States immediately. I have booked my flight already. It departs 10 days after I received my denial notice. Do you know if this is immediate enough? Will 10 days look bad in their eyes?


----------



## Crawford (Jan 23, 2011)

ivastoya said:


> In my denial notice they didn't tell me how quickly I have to leave. They only said I have to depart the United States immediately. I have booked my flight already. It departs 10 days after I received my denial notice. Do you know if this is immediate enough? Will 10 days look bad in their eyes?


Immediate means NOW, without delay.

You received your denial 4 September, so you are leaving on the 14th?

Certainly not immediate ............. but at least you have booked it.


----------



## EVHB (Feb 11, 2008)

I don't think it will look bad. It will look bad if you stay for 4 months, not if you stay for 2 or 3 weeks.


----------



## ivastoya (May 8, 2012)

No, I received the denial notice on September 7. But the date on the notice is September 4. And I'm leaving on September 17. So my flight departs 10 days after I received the notice.


----------



## Davis1 (Feb 20, 2009)

thts not too bad ..dont try for another visa for a year


----------

